

NextGen Apache Hadoop MapReduce  - frsyuki
http://www.slideshare.net/hortonworks/nextgen-apache-hadoop-mapreduce

======
hy
Looks they try competing against Cloudera and its HUE by having their own
distro/management tool. Guess it's good news for hadoop eco-system. 1) "Red
Hat vs SuSE" in linux analogy - such distro competition generated some
confusions & lots of 'ahead power' to many sub-projects, e.c. kvm vs xen. 2)
Fragmentation of piece of technology is dangerous? I don't think so. Hadoop
already has a unified code base in Apache where both Hortonworks and
Cloudera's contributions go back. I think "fragmentation" at the this layer
where standardizations aren't always required is good thing.

------
frsyuki
This slide was published by @acmurthy at Hortonworks, which is a new company
formed by core Hadoop committers from the Yahoo! Hadoop software engineering
team. <http://www.hortonworks.com/>

